# Is this moldy hay?



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Smells burntish, not foul. Came at the end of a flake.

Is it moldy or just dirt caked on?


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Yuck. I'd say moldy and rotting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hoofpic said:


> Smells burntish, not foul. Came at the end of a flake.
> 
> Is it moldy or just dirt caked on?


Yup, looks like it's moldy. 
How moist is the bale? How do you have the bales stored?


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Well not sure how moist the bale was but this was just fed to my horse and thankfully i took it out. I felt the hay she was eating and it felt moist.

The BO normally stores his hay in a covered shed.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Unless the hay was misted before being fed or it going rained on it shouldn't feel very moist at all.

Are the bales on the ground or cement flooring? If so they could be absorbing moisture from the ground and causing the mold issue.

I'm glad you caught it.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Horseychick87 said:


> Unless the hay was misted before being fed or it going rained on it shouldn't feel very moist at all.
> 
> Are the bales on the ground or cement flooring? If so they could be absorbing moisture from the ground and causing the mold issue.
> 
> I'm glad you caught it.


We got 15mm of rain today.
Not sure if the Bo took this bale off the truck pallet or in his shed.

Im a little dissapointed he didnt notice it before tossing it to my horse and a bit worried now. I noticed it right from when he pulled it from the bale. From what i saw, the rest of the bale was fine.

I just hope he doesnt feed this to my horse in the mornings when im not there. Ill give him the benefit of the doubt that he just didnt notice it this one time.

I know hes a good man and he wouldnt feed moldy hay to any horse.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, sometimes when it's a bit dark in the early morning it can be hard to see mold in hay. If you notice it another time or two I would say something then, otherwise it might be a one time issue.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

most of the time, horses wont eat the moldy hay, anyway. it smells bad.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Horseychick87 said:


> Unless the hay was misted before being fed or it going rained on it shouldn't feel very moist at all.
> 
> Are the bales on the ground or cement flooring? If so they could be absorbing moisture from the ground and causing the mold issue.
> 
> I'm glad you caught it.


The BO stores his hay in two places, outside on a massive truck pallet with a big tarp over it protecting it from rain. And inside a shed which is dark and on hay flooring.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

When it's just an isolated clump like that in a bale it's usually caused by a small leak in the roof/hay tarp and rain dripped on the bale. This would be caused over time not just because it got wet the day you fed it. You might want to inform the BO so that he can check for leaks the next time it's raining.

Another cause can happen during the baling process. A concentrated clump of weeds or even red clover that doesn't dry as fast as the grass or alfalfa or whatever type of hay it is, and causes localized mold.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> most of the time, horses wont eat the moldy hay, anyway. it smells bad.


True but you just never know right?


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok so saw the BO feed my horse tonight and I once again saw a couple parts of the end black like last night. I took it up to him and asked where i can toss it cause its moldy. He said its not, he said its just dirt from the bottom of the bale on the ground. But that my horse wouldnt eat it anyways.

Well why take a chance in a horse eating it? You just never know. 

So he says its not moldy, just dirt from the bottom of the bale. Not sure what to think.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

A tell tale sign of mold in hay is tiny white or grey particles sticking on the hay leaves and stems. Generally, damp hay plus extra heat produces the larger white particles and the smell of course (which you might see in a spot of hay that has been dripped on after has been baled); alternatively if hay has more moisture than it should when baled (caused by not letting it dry long enough in the swath) you would expect to see miniscule grey particles spread throughout the flake or, even, the whole bale.

Your BO may be correct in that it was just grunge from sitting about as it does happen from compression and a bit of moisture in one particular area sufficient to discolor the hay but not quite set up the right environment for mold (and it did look quite black in your photo which shows it was compromised awhile back and has been gradually deteriorating since then). I suspect if it was left untouched it would eventually develop mold.

Chances are your horse wouldn't eat it. The more eminent danger would be, however, breathing in mold over time, as opposed to chowing down on it, and causing harm to the respiratory system. Either way, it's a fairly small amount that is not likely to happen all the time so no major worries.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dirt, mold, at this point it does not matter. The idea that bad hay will not be eaten by a horse, so it is OK to toss it to them, is outrageous. Most horses will not eat bad hay, but some will. I know for a fact that my very aggressive eater will eat dirt.


----------

